# hairloss pill



## snyper21 (18 Aug 2008)

I'm taking 1/4 pill of proscar (finasteride) for hairloss (insult me if you must), it absolutly works great and would have a huge baldspot if I had never bothered with it. Anyway, I'm planning on joinin the air force in a year of so and am wondering if it's something I should mention in the interview or is it not a big deal? Also, during training would it be possible to take the pill or could they find out somehow? BOTC as well...
Thanks


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2008)

Insult you!!??

No, I think bald is beautiful --- just so you know. 

Welcome to the site.

Vern


----------



## snyper21 (18 Aug 2008)

yah but I'd like to maintain as best as I can. I just have this vision of a bootcamp officer finding the pills and going "you don't need hairloss prevention pills, your ugly as hell already" lol


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2008)

That is something you'll have to take up during your Medical.  A doctor would be able to tell you if there are any side affects of the drug that may have a bearing on your career choice and training.  You may find that during training they will not allow you to possess any nonprescription drugs.


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may find that during training they will not allow you to possess any nonprescription drugs.



Unless, of course, they determine that his taking them is acceptable (I doubt that, as they are not a "medical necessity", so they'd probably order a "cease to take" during training). 

Only thing to do, as you stated, - is advise them during the recruiting phase ... and let recruiting medical take it from there.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (19 Aug 2008)

When you go for your medical, we'll ask if you are taking any pills, or medications.  Worse comes to worse we give you a letter to take to your doctor, our main concern is side effects, and if there is any follow up ie. Blood Work.  Otherwise just be honest with us and get the information to us ASAP.  Best thing to do is book an appt with your Family Doctor for the day after the Medical or as close to it as possible.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2008)

Definitely let them know about *any* medication you are taking, prescription or non-prescription, including "natural" supplements, etc.  Proscar is actually a drug for treatment of urinary problems caused by an enlarged prostate gland.  If they do blood or urine testing, something may show up and it's better that they know in advance.

Info on Proscar


----------



## ark (19 Aug 2008)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> I'm taking 1/4 pill of proscar (finasteride) for hairloss (insult me if you must), it absolutly works great and would have a huge baldspot if I had never bothered with it. Anyway, I'm planning on joinin the air force in a year of so and am wondering if it's something I should mention in the interview or is it not a big deal? Also, during training would it be possible to take the pill or could they find out somehow? BOTC as well...
> Thanks



If pilot is what you want, you may want to take note of the following:



> Finasteride is being promoted as another agent to regenerate hair growth and aircrew may approach the Flight Surgeon about its use. It is not supplied by the CF. Aircrew using this medication should be grounded for 7 days for observation. Pilots are restricted to fly with or as copilot while taking finasteride



http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/meds_e.html

Since it seems you cannot fly solo while on this medication, you may want to check with your local CFRC med section if this won't block your application.


----------

